# Android or Bada OS?



## Kai Hiwatari (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm eying two phones at the moment, the *LG Optimus One P500* and *Samsung Wave 575 S5753*. 

Now, the LG phone, as you know runs on Android 2.2 (Froyo), which is great, but the downer for me is the 3 Meg camera without flash, Anyway, it's priced at Rs. 12,499 [Flipkart.com].

The Samsung Phone on the other hand, runs Bada 1.1 (I guess??), and it's got almost everything the LG phone has, and even includes a 3.15 Meg camera with flash and is priced at Rs. 8,599 [Flipkart.com]

So, Just wanna ask, which one of them would be better?

LG or Samsung?

Android or Bada?

Oh, and if there are other phones with more or less the same specs, please mention them in your reply if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 8, 2011)

If social Networking & apps are a priority, go for the LG optimus one...bada seriously lags behind in terms of apps. its social networking features are not upto the mark.there aren't any good IM clients...the native palringo isn't good enough. Social hub premium is pretty good but its not available in most countries(including india) & its carrier dependant. 

overall, i'd say go for an android phone if you can....you won't regret it. btw, search for LG optimus one & you'll find a few threads on it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 8, 2011)

will suggest android for its unlimited Apps


----------



## vav (Jan 8, 2011)

for hardware their is no competition for wave.
but if u want to hav feel of what world is enjoying right now 
go for Android


----------



## NainO (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 for Optimus One

Specs-wise Wave 575 is more close to Galaxy 3 



vav said:


> for hardware their is no competition for wave.



Why???


----------



## Kai Hiwatari (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## coolguy010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out samsung galaxy 3 & galaxy 5 bro


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ when he got budget for LG Optimus one, why downgrade to G3 & G5? any good reason?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2011)

@*OP*, Hope you are new for this smartphone stuffs, otherwise your 'Title' for this thread is INVALID. bada and Android? Jeez...
I am using Samsung Wave S8500 for last 6 months. The phone is beautiful BUT when it comes in terms of daily life usability ( though that varies user to user) it just SUCKS. I have owned 52 (yes, I count'em) top high end smartphones before but I can easily tell that this 'bada' is the worst OS/UI possible. It sucks in every department, and Samsung- Oh!!! They are just INTOLERABLE and definite Pain in the A**. In last 6 months my Wave had got only 1 firmware upgrade and that's just by it's name. Recently Samsung announced that bada 1.2 will come early January for unlocked European devices and later it will roll on to other countries, and I can guarantee that this is a LIE. Coz last time when I had my Samsung i8910 O-HD we got the same announcement about it that a Firmware update is coming in January, 2010, and it NEVER CAME. I used it for 7 months without any sort of update and then sold it.
All I can say about Samsung is, they do make a device with very good hardware, they ship it to all over the world, and then *THEY JUST INTENTIONALLY FORGET IT and even some times they make FALSE ANNOUNCEMENTS* and by it that really good hardware just goes lame. Coz in terms of usability '*After sales support is needed much much more than just putting a good hardware specs and forgetting it'.
*
Said a lot, actually I always gone mad and angry when I had to say anything about Sammy.

I WILL NEVER EVER LOOK IN TO A SAMSUNG PHONE.

Thanks and Regards.

PS- I have just shared my experience and this doesn't mean I am blaming anybody or stealing anyone's personal choice. One should go on with something which he/she finds suitable for him/her.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

How are dell xcd28 and xcd35? They xcd28 is around 10k. They both run on 600mhz processor qualcomm 7227 and arm 11 respectively. The os is android 2.1 eclair.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 9, 2011)

vav said:


> for hardware their is no competition for wave.



I guess you are talking about wave s8500...the lower models of wave do not have any high end hardware.


----------



## NainO (Jan 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> How are dell xcd28 and xcd35? They xcd28 is around 10k. They both run on 600mhz processor qualcomm 7227 and arm 11 respectively. The os is android 2.1 eclair.



Rebranded and Overpriced 
I like the screen size and resolution of XCD35. It got some good reviews too.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> How are dell xcd28 and xcd35? They xcd28 is around 10k. They both run on 600mhz processor qualcomm 7227 and arm 11 respectively. The os is android 2.1 eclair.



Good Choices, +1


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 10, 2011)

I was wondering that other than the number of apps. what are the other differences between Bada & Android ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 10, 2011)

You have to use both to see the the difference.


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ Unfortunately I can't get hold of any of them currently.


----------



## Raman Narula (Jan 31, 2011)

dude , 
as per spec`s samsung is miles ahead of lg optimus one , but the filp side is its opposite in the case of operating systems , go for android


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ which mobile are you talking about? also don't go by spec sheet. will you use the sheet or use the mobile? LG optimus one is a fully balanced mobile with very less flaws. whereas most affordable Samsungs use some crappy low res screen & on top of that some super crappy UI i.e. touchwiz. the whole thing looks more like cartoon.


----------

